# Surge, shenanigans



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm sitting in the middle of a 3.1x surge and Uber sends me a ping 14 minutes away in a non-surge area. Really, Uber? Hell, no, I ain't answering that.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Im having a tuna fish sandwich on toasted whole wheat


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Im having a tuna fish sandwich on toasted whole wheat


I'm glad you threw in the toasted part, otherwise it didn't sound like a very good sandwich, personally I prefer rye bread


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I'm glad you threw in the toasted part, otherwise it didn't sound like a very good sandwich, personally I prefer rye bread


Yeah rye bread is my go to stuff also, whole wheat is my 2nd choice.

The whole wheat was surging tho so, well you know....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> I'm sitting in the middle of a 3.1x surge and Uber sends me a ping 14 minutes away in a non-surge area. Really, Uber? Hell, no, I ain't answering that.


I've sometimes wondered if low ping acceptance drivers get tossed into long distance ping hell by the Uber algo's to accelerate their declining acceptance rate for their upcoming deactivation threat schedule.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Im having a tuna fish sandwich on toasted whole wheat


Pics...or it didn't happen


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## seeded (Jan 27, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've sometimes wondered if low ping acceptance drivers get tossed into long distance ping hell by the Uber algo's to accelerate their declining acceptance rate for their upcoming deactivation threat schedule.


Maybe you are onto something.

I had a few instances this weekend where I declined a few requests in a row in very short succession for various reasons. Either they were pool fares or over 6 minutes away. Shortly afterward I found myself in the middle of a huge surge zone only to have all requests come to a screeching halt for an unusually long time. When I finally did get a request it was 13 minutes away outside of the surge zone. The a pool request 11 minutes away...

I also got some requests that SHOULD have clearly been INSIDE the surge zone BUT they were NOT surge fares. A few even had "orange" inside the request circle showing the aprox address as it "pinged".

At one point I accepted a short ride after declining several pool requests. When I dropped the Pax off in roscoe village; the map was deep red and orange for miles around. I would have had to drive 10 minutes in any direction to escape the surge zone; yet I was still sent non surge fares as close as 5 minutes away. Really, really weird. I declined every one. However the non surge fares kept coming until the surge disappeared all together....I had to have declined over 15 requests today alone, and another 12 yesterday; sometimes 5-6 in a row... because of this. Anyone else experience anything like this???

I fully expect a deactivation threat and/or to be actually deactivated.

Uber off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Yeah rye bread is my go to stuff also, whole wheat is my 2nd choice.
> 
> The whole wheat was surging tho so, well you know....


Try using the Tuna in Olive oil !
Delicious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


>


That's beautiful !


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That's beautiful !


Makes ya hungry right?


----------



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

You don't think Uber has Techs sitting there thinking of ways to get results, they are surely not dumb as you think. I m not a pessimist, but I think they work the system pretty good.
DAMN YOU Backdash, I am Jonesing for a Tuna Sandwich now.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

AnimalCop said:


> DAMN YOU Backdash, I am Jonesing for a Tuna Sandwich now.


Been there and I'll be there again

I am craving chicken salad on toasted rye, garlic dill pickles on the side and a chilly Corona. 
I know exactly where its gonna happen tomorrow between 1 & 2


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Probably just a lot of other drivers around you also passing on that ping, so it goes around...


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Omg. Now I want an egg salad toasted sandwich.


----------

